

Ask HN: What recommendations do you have for ad networks? - TimH

It seems there's a huge number of options out there for publishers now.  I'm looking in to the possibilities for placing advertising on my site (which shows a variety of tweets).<p>Do you have any recommendations, or suggestions on what I should be aware of when looking for an ad provider?
======
sz
Nothing that moves. (Or talks. Or does anything but sit unobtrusively in a
corner waiting to be glanced at.)

The only ads in which I've ever been sufficiently interested to click, even
out of curiosity, have been Google text ads.

------
ilcesco
For a number of reasons, adsense seems to be the only viable option nowadays.
Smaller providers aren't just as reliable and in-context.

